# the sanyo z5 - good projector or not??



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

lookin at buying the sanjo z5 all you shacksters that have one are you happy with it or not and what issues have arisen?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I had the Z4 and I would consider it a very good pj and according to reviews, one of the best in its price range. Reviews of the Z5 have been good as well. Maybe someone who owns or has owned one will chime in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

hope so. Just fitted me 2 15" subs in box and got the sound pretty good. Sucks watching movies on a 68 cm tv!!!
will post some photo's today.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you seen this shootout from Projector Central...

Home Theater Shootout:
Panasonic PT-AX200U vs. Sanyo PLV-Z5


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Another happy Z4 owner. Haven't seen the Z5, though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie, this is a excellent review


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

peteaimee said:


> lookin at buying the sanjo z5 all you shacksters that have one are you happy with it or not and what issues have arisen?


I've seen the Z5 (and Z4) in action and was impressed. However, with the lower prices on DLP projectors (Infocus SP-7210, Sharp DT-510, Mits HC1500, etc), I would be hesitant to go the Z5 route unless you're getting a very good deal.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the Z5 is actually street priced lower than those others right now. At Projector Central it's running $1295. You can find it shopping around for about $1000-1100. It also has 10,000:1 CR... much higher than those DLP models.

The SP-7210 is an older model and only 2800:1 CR. 

The Sharp DT-510 is 4000:1 CR (100 less lumens) and around $1500.

Now the HC1500 is a deal at about $800, but still only 2500:1 CR. I think the Z5 will outperform it picture wise for a couple hundred more dollars. It's 1600 lumens should make it a formidable daytime viewing machine, although my Z4 was very good at daytime (lights on) viewing itself.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I think the Z5 is actually street priced lower than those others right now. At Projector Central it's running $1295. You can find it shopping around for about $1000-1100. It also has 10,000:1 CR... much higher than those DLP models.
> 
> The SP-7210 is an older model and only 2800:1 CR.
> 
> ...


I don't want to spark a whole DLP vs. LCD debate but you are talking about CR numbers using iris technology and "AI" gimmicks measured on flat black vs. flat white scenes (absolute best case scenario). The native CR of the Sanyo (or any LCD) is well below that of a comparable DLP employing even DarkChip2 processing. At the end of the day, the post calibrated CR of a DLP will outperform that of an LCD claiming 5 times better CR ratings even with the iris engaged (see projectorreviews.com reviews on the Panasonic PT-AX100 where Art compares the CR of the Panny to the Mits HC1500). This is one of the reasons why it's very rare to find an ISF calibrator who recommends LCD over DLP unless the user suffers from rainbow effect (very rare on colorwheels 4x or faster).

As for the SP-7210, it comes equipped with an all glass Carl Zeiss lens that justified its' original $6K price tag. You will not find better optics on a sub $3K projector today. It's like comparing the lens of a high-end SLR against a Canon Powershot. They both produce good images but one is in a different league than the other.

The DT-510 can be found at just under $1K if you look around. It too employs an iris but the native contrast is still above that of the Z5.

Last point -- lumens. A properly calibrated projector will require less than 600 lumens in a properly darkened room. If you want to watch something in a room with bright lights, then additional lumens are a good idea. If you're using it in a room with only moderate ambient light and have it properly calibrated, 1000 lumens is more than enough. 

Again, I don't want to start any wars on my first day!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do agree with Keith but the Z5 is a fantastic projector for the money. I am still using a Z2 and am very happy with how it looks. Sanyo's Lenz shift is still one of the best around giving the user allot of flexibility in placement.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No war intended, just posting the specs... and I know they don't always tell the story. Some will always like DLP over LCD and vice versa. That's what they make different kinds.

I've read all of the Z5 reviews at Projector Central and it appears to hold it's own against even some of the more expensive DLPs. :huh:


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> No war intended, just posting the specs... and I know they don't always tell the story. Some will always like DLP over LCD and vice versa. That's what they make different kinds.
> 
> I've read all of the Z5 reviews at Projector Central and it appears to hold it's own against even some of the more expensive DLPs. :huh:


I ran the Z5 and the Sharp DT-500 side by side in a light controlled room and they were both stunning. I never meant to bad mouth the Z5, in fact, I've recommended it on more than one occasion to others. The difference between it and the DT-500 showed up only in certain scenes. What bothered me was the operation of the iris which I could see while the movie was playing as could one other viewer. The two other guys didn't see it at all.

Long story short...the Z5 is a very nice projector but IN MY OPINION, Sanyo needs to drop the price to compete with the DLP's. With the SP7210 and DT-510 going for less, I can't see why anyone would spend more $'s to get the Z5 unless there was a RBE issue or a difficult placement (good point about the lens shift...I had neglected to mention that as one of the key benefits of LCD).

Cheers!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually they are all running about the same price right now. If it were not for Costco having the Sharp on sale, it would normally be $4-500 more than the Z5. 

Someone might buy the Z5 over one of those DLPs because they like it better. Some like one more than the other... not everyone is the same. :huh:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I had the Z3 and now I have the Z4, had a problem with the Z3 call Sanyo and they told me to send it back for repair, shipped the PJ on Monday got it back on Friday, they have a 3 year warranty (QRP) quick repair program, they updated the software, clean the lenses and put me some new filters at no charge:yes:
I was impress with there service!!:hail:
One thing I like on the Z4 is the lock switch for the lenses, after you set them you just lock the switch, the lenses will not move with the bass shaking the room!

:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Again: Happy Z4 user here. Everything has been said, nothing to add 

Oh, and DLP is never an option for me, b/c I can see the rainbows (and can't unsee them). I'm glad the prices are coming down and that the Z5 is holding its own. What's better is hearing that Sanyo's service is so great. Thankfully I haven't needed that.

Overall, it's a good time to get into projectors. They are no longer the ultra expensive boutique item they once were.


----------



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I think the Z5 is actually street priced lower than those others right now. At Projector Central it's running $1295. You can find it shopping around for about $1000-1100. It also has 10,000:1 CR... much higher than those DLP models.
> 
> The SP-7210 is an older model and only 2800:1 CR.
> 
> ...


I've decided on the PLV-Z5 for my first projector, and want to order one asap but I cant find it anywhere on the web for less than 1295.00. Then this morning I see projector people have it as discontinued:no: Anyone steer me in the right direction??


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

B&H Photo has it for the $1295 shipped price.

The next model is probably close to being released.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> B&H Photo has it for the $1295 shipped price.
> 
> The next model is probably close to being released.


Is B&H reputable? I've always been told to avoid stores with "Photo" in their title. A little generic-paranoia I know but, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I have made many purchases from B&H and found them to be very good. BTW the Z5 rocks


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Instal said:


> I have made many purchases from B&H and found them to be very good. BTW the Z5 rocks


Again, probably just paranoia on my part. I have heard of several non-legit places operating in the projector market.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

B&H Photo is super solid as a rock. They are authorized, have excellent service and occasionally the lowest price. I have ordered several products from them. Check out www.resellerratings.com ... B&H is ranked very high. We are pending an affiliate agreement with them.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I bought my Optoma Greywolf II screen from them. I thought it was a price glitch because it was $200 cheaper than anywhere else (92" fixed frame). Turns out they were authorized and it drop shipped directly from the manufacturer.

So I trust B&H.


----------



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys
I'm wondering if Sanyo will replace the Z5 or only keep the Z2000 as the low price pj 1600. after rebate?


----------



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

choice made!

After finding the PLV-5 back in stock at a couple (EBAY being one)places only to see it still at 1295.
I decided on and ordered :spend: the Epson HC 720,, I glad that's over:jump:
Thanks for all your suggestions and insghts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

just ordered the z5, will keep posted on performance


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm a proud owner of a Z4 and have to say......it's going to take a $1000.00 1080p projector to get me out of it. however, the Z5 is a step up for the Z4 ,but not a big step.


----------

